# Cherry milling



## ARECHER (Aug 8, 2008)

I milled a cherry log over the weekend and here are a few pics of the results. It was my first attempt at chainsaw milling in combination with the chainsaw-powered bandsaw (RipSaw). I think, overall, it went well.

Though my muscles have been a little sore for the past few days. The good kind of sore, when you know you didn't sit on the couch all weekend. Those 3" x 8" x 9' planks are pretty heavy. I had a blast though and can't wait to get into the butt log of this tree-this was the top log and was rather branchy. I went thicker with a couple of the slabs as I wanted some table leg stock.


----------



## ARECHER (Aug 8, 2008)

a few more pics...

I know this isn't anywhere near the volume that most of you all can saw in an afternoon, but it was darned fun and exciting turning over those boards and slabs.

I think I'm hooked.


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

Maybe you will get to own a sawmill someday....meantime, it is way more entertaining then making the log into firewood.


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

Looks good! How did the ripsaw work out for ya? I have not been able to use mine much yet, just a couple of logs. My wife says I have to much wood and need to use some up before I make more, and the next oak I was going to cut up is now under water:sad: in my pond because fo the 3-1/2" of rain filling it up:smile:. Good for the fish, bad for the logs. At least I did not cut down the bigger 20" one yet.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Looks great. That will make beautiful furniture. The wood has no idea what kind of sawmill it came from, or how much volume the sawmill can do in a day. 

A sawmill is a sawmill no matter if it has an 200HP diesel powering it or a 4HP chainsaw. You my friend, are a sawyer. Welcome. :thumbsup:


----------



## ARECHER (Aug 8, 2008)

jeffreythree said:


> Looks good! How did the ripsaw work out for ya? I have not been able to use mine much yet, just a couple of logs. My wife says I have to much wood and need to use some up before I make more, and the next oak I was going to cut up is now under water:sad: in my pond because fo the 3-1/2" of rain filling it up:smile:. Good for the fish, bad for the logs. At least I did not cut down the bigger 20" one yet.


Ripsaw worked pretty well for an older patched up model. My saw gave me a little trouble but we got through it. I think it will take a few logs to be be comfortable and used to how it works. But it sailed down that log in pretty short order.

I hate to disagree with your wife but...I think you could use just a bit more wood in your stash. That way you don't have to wait for it to dry.


----------



## Oscar (Jun 7, 2008)

Looks really great. I started with a chainsaw mill and can remember how it felt when I cut my first usable piece. What a Rush!! As TT said it doesn't really matter what renders the board/slab, if it's of consistent dimension. I have a recent post showing "Cherry Milling" and your rendering looks every bit as good and as far as size better.


----------

